# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  الوحدات يرفع العقوبة عن عامر شفيع

## الحصن نيوز

<strong>قررت إدارة نادي الوحدات* السبت رفع العقوبات المتخذة بحق حارس المرمى عامر شفيع وإبقاء الغرامة المالية، بعد ان أوقف حتى نهاية الموسم بسبب سلوكه في لقاء الوحدات مع الوداد المغربي في دوري أبطال العرب.

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------


## khaled aljonidee

دوري فاشل :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------

